# My Web Site. Your feed back Please



## Avenellphotos (Dec 22, 2003)

Im trying to make a bit of money to help pay the bills and to enjoy photography. Any coments, ideas on my site PLEASE let me know I love feedback.

http://www.Avenellphotos.com


----------



## cowbert098 (Dec 22, 2003)

Great site, you have some nice photos.


----------



## rambo279 (Dec 22, 2003)

It looks like you have a good eye.  I didn't have much time to look at your site, but from what I saw, it looks good.  I'll be sure to take a better look when I have more time.


----------



## Dew (Dec 22, 2003)

nice photos u got there   

my 2 cents of feedback/comments

as i was reading your "about me/home" page, i noticed a lot of "not so light" and upbeat phrases ... things like (using this for example, not exactly what u said, may be exaggerating it a little   ) ... "i took photography in high school, it was good, but the teacher was a real drag." .... "i like to take photos of sports, but other stuff really sucks."    ... these arent the exact phrases u used, but i found it to be similar ...

in other words, it brought my mood down and made me form an opinion about the photographer and not concentrating on his work  ... accent the positive and leave out the rest    .. too much information


----------



## Avenellphotos (Dec 23, 2003)

Thank you, thats just the sort of cooments i needed. I was really stuck on what to put down and not being very good at writting anyway i did what i thought was ok. I was going to redo that page after christmas. So leave out the negative bits and stick to the positve bits.

Thanks again

All the best
Mark


----------



## bogleric (Dec 23, 2003)

You have the beginnings of a very nice web site.  The setup and organization it good.  However keep up beat with everything and make people feel great just for visiting.  That will really help increase your hits.

Have you been very successful in selling pictures?  I would like to get into photography more but to do so it would have to be a self funding thing.  ANy comments or suggestions?


----------



## Avenellphotos (Dec 23, 2003)

Thank you for the advise. Ive done some changes with the help of my girlfriend (who is a teacher).

Ive sold alot of my football photos to Players manley who really enjoy my pro photos of them. As for the other photos only a few have sold and they where to people I know, But you have to start somewhere.

The best way to sell is to frame some photos up go to a local inderpendent shop at get them to sell them for you. give then 10% of each one you sell. then they have to sell them.


----------



## mikeliketrike (Dec 27, 2003)

I didn't get a chance to stay on your site long because the midi playing on it jumped me so much I just clicked out.  If you want people to focus on your photography then don't give 'em anything else available that could distract 'em like polyphonic music.


----------



## Avenellphotos (Dec 28, 2003)

fair point, I had the music on there when it was just a site to show photos but now im trying to be seriuos about it its time for it to go. cheers


----------



## Dew (Dec 28, 2003)

nice improvements to your about me page ... i was so excited and upbeat i almost cried    :thumbsup:


----------



## Avenellphotos (Dec 28, 2003)

Cool, I did have some help there. 
A BIG thank you to all of you who have posted there advise on my site. Ive asked for peoples views on other sites but had no replys. this forum is great. so many nice people who all enjoy the same thing.

Happy new Year to all

Mark Avenell

http://www.avenellphotos.com


----------



## vonnagy (Jan 2, 2004)

nice one mate, i like the categories, its easy to find what your are looking for here 

dig some of the new church/graveyard shots too


----------

